# frogs calling



## instar (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi frog folk, I just wanted to share some funny facts about my whites.
Ive noticed that certain things get them calling, at any hour! Myself and Cheryl (rodentrancher) have "discovered" (for ourselves anyway) That playing calls of the species will get the boys talkin up a storm. 
Since buying my latest ones, iv'e had them start at the sound of the vacume cleaner in the next room, kids pc or electronic games, and best of all, at the sounds of my voice and my wifes, but oddly ,not during conversation, but only (so far) when we call his name! How cool is that!
ofcourse im sure its to do with tone and pitch rather than any recognition of his name, but nice all the same.
I would love to hear what else sets off folks froggys, or any other anacedotes. This has been a very quiet forum, so please speak up.


----------



## insectovor (Aug 27, 2004)

Rain, thunder


----------



## instar (Aug 28, 2004)

Yep, that does it too. also i find the crix in the same room will start them. Must know it means tucker.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 29, 2004)

2am here after work at the Renmark Tower Tavern. It is now raining, and the froggies are croaking. Sound like dogs barking! LOL!!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 29, 2004)

I've seen them call in response to rain, human voices, coughing, hiccupping, burping (deliberately loud to get the frogs calling), tapping the tank, trains, planes, automobiles, some mobile ring tones, music... probably a bunch of other stuff I can't remember. Mine used to call every time I was on the phone in my room and everyone would wonder what was going on at my house (they haven't called for a little while now for some reason). Incidentally, contrary to what you'll often hear, the females call too, not just the males, but after a while you can learn to tell the difference between the sexes.


----------



## instar (Aug 29, 2004)

yes good point Sdaji, girls do call aswell, but im told its not often and then usually as a distress call rather than in response to males. girl did make a bit of a sqeaky sound first or second time i picked her up, but it was really soft and breif and i havent heard it since. Would love to find a recording of a female cearulea call if you know of any. cheers.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 29, 2004)

They call similar to males, not just distress calls. I can make noises which female caeruleas will respond to, and they'll also often respond to sneezes, airplanes etc etc


----------



## earthmother (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey!
It's been raining here and 1 night I found 4 frogs on the back door. I'll include pictures.

Inny my favourite calls are the 'Motorbike' and the 'Dripping Tap' Frogs. Some nights it's deafening. I don't know their other names lol.

Em x


----------



## womas4me (Oct 26, 2004)

A washing machine in spin cycle pumping out the water was a good one for us. We had 14 green tree frogs at one stage and that used to get all of them going. They would all be in time with the washing machine too.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 26, 2004)

A tape recording of the same species calling 
RR - love that new atavar, and Nancy wants to meet the model


----------

